

Here’s the Google Chrome Browser Comic Book - bootload
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20080901/heres-the-google-chrome-browser-comic-book-hey-microsoft-kaa-pow/

======
bootload
_"... Here is Google’s entire comic book–BoomTown’s not going to say the
search giant is juvenile, but a comic book?–that it is using to explain the
technical details of its new browser called Chrome. ..."_

Kara you old fuddy duddy. It's a _"graphic novels"_ and all the audience this
technology is aimed at understands glyphs better than newspapers. Choosing
Scott McCloud also means they have good taste. Didn't think I'd say that about
google.

